# screw and be screwed



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

A certain educational establishment agreed to have their PAT testing done for an agreed price-provided it was computerized and bar-coded. 
We stated that unless we had a cast iron guarantee we wouldn't be interested in purchasing new equipment to scan and bar code.=.

We also highlighted that we had found major electrical defects in the building- to which they didn't want us putting in writing.

So we will give them a week and if we don't get the job we were promised we will be calling the HSE and the local education authority and papers.

that'll **** um


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You the electrical police? Nonsense like that always comes around to bite you in the ass one day. Karma and all...

Your only decision should be whether to buy bar code scanning equipment or not. Why would you feel compelled to turn them in to the authorities if they don't sign your contract? Sounds like a little kid... "I'm gonna tell my Mommy on you!".


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

After agreeing to invest in an area that we wouldn't have bothered before to the tune of a couple of thousand. There is a recession on and they have taken the piss by telling us they can get pat testing at 50p per item instead of £1-1.50 -lets see them jump:thumbsup:

Also if you feel leaving serious electrical defects is satisfactory with primary school children as they can't be bothered to apply for funding- our views differ.


Of the odd schools we do-really can't be bothered with them-let them tell their friends.


Seeing as the minimum HSE fine is £5000 it will make our day as an unexpected surprise-I despise two faced people who because they work for education think they are untouchable

lastly what you think of me really doesn't bother me.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Sparkie

Is this really the cost of PAT testing. appx £1 - 00 per item. That would eqate to appx 30 items per hour on site just to break even. And what about traveling time to and from site. If that is the real cost then I am glad not to be in that miserable business


Frank


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

One GC told me once " He who screws first screws best".


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*Pat testing*

Well i supose you dont have to be a qualified electrician to do PAT testing just have sufficient knowledge !#
I charge £2.50 per item tested and recorded and fix any flex hanging out of plug at same time.I only do PAT testing for a few clients like vets surgeries, couple garages and hoiday homes.
Dont think i would get this work if they went elswhere for prices as i know people doing it for quid and a half, you have to be able to make a bit more than your hourly rate or you just as well be bending conduit than crawling round the floor looking for the plug thats connected to the thing your testing


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

seems to me that you have a fiduciary responsibility to report your findings, whatever they are (to CYA if nothing else)

however, if there are major repairs needed, why do you feel they should pay your prices carte blanche ? You are paid for the pat testing - if they want to shop the price for the repairs what legal right do you feel you have to own the work ?


----------

